# Topics > Entities > Societies >  EUCognition, European Society for Cognitive Systems

## Airicist

Website - eucognition.org

youtube.com/EUCog

facebook.com/EUCogNetwork

twitter.com/EUCogNetwork

----------


## Airicist

EUCog | European Network for the Advancement of Artificial Cognitive Systems, Interaction & Robotics 

 Published on Sep 17, 2013




> EUCog is a European network of ca. 800 researchers in artificial cognitive systems and related areas who want to connect to other researchers and reflect on the challenges and aims of the discipline. The network funds meetings, workshops, members' participation in academic events, faculty exchanges and other activities that further its aims. It is funded by the Information and Communication Technologies division of the European Commission, Cognitive Systems and Robotics unit, under the 7th Research Framework Programme. - You are invited to become a member of the network if you are doing research in a relevant area.

----------


## Airicist

EUCognition | European Society for Cognitive Systems 

Published on Feb 7, 2015




> The EUCognition network continues after the end of the EUCogIII project (31.12.2014) under the new "European Society for Cognitive Systems”

----------

